# Addis Ababa - Africa’s Diplomatic Capital



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Yoniii (Sep 20, 2009)

new bulgaria said:


> Aren't most Ethiopians Orthodox Christians like most of us Eastern Europeans?


Yes, here's the latest census:



> According to the national census conducted in 2007, *over 37 million people or 43.5% were reported to be Ethiopian Orthodox Christians*, over 29 million or 33.9% were reported to be Muslim, just under 15,7 million, or 18.6%, were Protestant, and just under two million or 2.6% adhered to traditional beliefs.


Over 74% are Orthodox Christians in the capital. The Eastern regions are majority Muslim. While Orthodox Christians dominate the North. The South is pretty mixed.

Ethiopia is believed to be one of the oldest Christian countries in the world, it's also the home to one of the first Muslim populations on earth. It's believed that the Muslim prophet sent his family and relatives to Ethiopia. The Ethiopian king at that time promised to protect them from harm. That tolerance between Christians and Muslims is still very strong in the country.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Skyline Growing At Phenomenal Rate..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Underpass Highway









http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/BN-FW140_ethiob_J_20141204083802.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerial of Landscape around the Communities Around Addis










http://i.imgur.com/KzbMT6j.jpg



*Overlooking the very high train overpass..*









http://i.imgur.com/9WGnISB.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Corners Around City*









http://i.imgur.com/aKCqb7d.png











http://i.imgur.com/0pRgrmH.jpg



*Industrial corner*










http://i.imgur.com/WgB2NnY.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Space is critical









http://i.imgur.com/F9Vqpwm.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Perception Of Addis By Igers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Life Goes On During Construction..

Addis Ababa 2014 11 by carlosfpardo, on Flickr

Addis Ababa 2014 11 by carlosfpardo, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

15 Degrees Cold









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7497/15569674868_367c713cf8_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Great shot of the Bole Medhanialem church*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

UN building as seen from an empty field..









http://i.imgur.com/U9tBQyr.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Industrial Heartland








https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2950/15407777941_2a35cfa031_b.jpg












http://i.imgur.com/1Pppbge.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Streetscapes..*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Old World Charm Of A Historical Superpower*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Train And Transport*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

some pics from Desta Keremela:



















imgur​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/chady/126554572kTQsAM_ph.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://fs2.directupload.net/images/user/150514/ygs4t2fy.jpg











https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1440150771_b1a3f186760c2e85c1f0a5ea2ef6dcf6


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Central park*









http://ethiostay.com/images/ethiost...04/ethiostay-Addis-Ababa-Postabet-area-12.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAME/-SWxiwQFHeg/w727-h545-no/IMG_2066.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

sodertimes.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Addis annual charity event for women empowerment...*























































facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5daccf660965684e2eed9a280abb1136&oe=55E734E8


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

from https://www.flickr.com/photos/trendinafrica/ via cptjosh


----------

